# Drop Ceiling Prices DONT GET ALL EXCITED



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Alright calm down Everyone don't get all excited:laughing:

What is a range that I should expect to pay for a commercial drop ceiling to be installed in my office that is aprox 1200 sq feet only 4 corners. The drop ceiling will be at 10' and is going to be suspended from a 16' ceiling.

Reason I ask is I am getting quotes that are all over the place and I really cant differentiate between them

In the northeast if that matters


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

IMO there is nothing wrong with a "how much" question like this.
If a contractor is looking to have something done that he doesn't
do or has not got a bid on in a while it is smart to try and get an idea here...

BTW...I have no idea on the drop ceiling number....:jester:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

JumboJack said:


> IMO there is nothing wrong with a "how much" question like this.
> If a contractor is looking to have something done that he doesn't
> do or has not got a bid on in a while it is smart to try and get an idea here...
> 
> BTW...I have no idea on the drop ceiling number....:jester:


Thanks lol, I am having HD install the carpet :w00t::w00t: Now how do you feel about it? LOL


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Thanks lol, I am having HD install the carpet :w00t::w00t: Now how do you feel about it? LOL


39.00.Can't beat the price.:laughing:


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

Go with who you feel will give you the quality of job you want and feel most comfortable with.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't they have detailed scopes in the estimates? If not ask for them , so YOU are comparing apples to apples.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Your a talented guy,why not DYI?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Patrick, I know we don't usually through numbers out around here but I will bend the rules and help with this a bit.

In my area, with my cost, at my rate, and my expenses using mineral fiber tiles, the following applies.

1/2" mineral fiber entire system = $3200.00 near about
9/16" mineral fiber entire system = $4200.00 near about

This is just for the system, there are no fixtures, or vents included.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That's crazy!!!...I would only charge 1/2 that...you're just trying to rip the poor guy off!!!




































:laughing::laughing::laughing: I need 50% down to get me to the nearest casino.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I know a guy MZ that will do it for..... 













12.00 per hour :laughing:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

J F said:


> That's crazy!!!...I would only charge 1/2 that...you're just trying to rip the poor guy off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My price is my price, your price is your price. You must pay for quality! :w00t:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

oldfrt said:


> Your a talented guy,why not DYI?


Ya Patrick I'd bet you and your guys could deffinetly handle it . If you have any questions just ask a friendly home depot sales associate:laughing:


Dave


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

oldfrt said:


> Your a talented guy,why not DYI?



I agree DIY it, room like thats easy. Go pick yourself up a decent laser lvl that clamps to the wall angle and has a magnetic card and go to town. A trick for high ceilings when setting your tie wire, take a piece of conduit cut into the end at a slight angle about 4 inches deep and around. Peel that piece out so it makes a little hook end. Pre bend your tie wire making sure you got enough to go over the bar joist and get a good wrap on it. Stick the long end of the wire in the piece of conduit reach up and drop the short end over the bar joist. Hook the short end in the notched hook you made, give it a couple good spins you got your wire hung and tight, slide the conduit off and move on. Saves a ton of time on ladder or scaffold moves. Had an electrician that was setting a ton of fixtures for us teach us that trick few years back.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

about 4 inches deep and around. Peel that piece out so it makes a little hook end.

I don't get that part ?????:no:


----------



## NWBuilder (Aug 29, 2008)

How in the world could we give a better idea of what is a true costs to do this job than the professionals that have bid it. What you need to do is have someone help you understand how to "wash" bids. You need to understand the apples to apples part of the job.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Anderson said:


> about 4 inches deep and around. Peel that piece out so it makes a little hook end.
> 
> I don't get that part ?????:no:


Heres some pics, keep in mind i threw this together real quick with a piece of PVC i had in my basement.









Bend your wire sticking long tail in pipe, this is just light gauge tie wire all i had around the house.










Hook short end over bar joist, not a gas line like i did....notice the hook i cut is engaged with the wire











Twist pipe wrapping wire atleast 4 times 










This is only really worth it in high ceiling apps with bar joists. If you have to set anchors you might as well have the guy setting anchors drop wires for you. Short ceilings where you can kick a 6 or 8' ladder around it depends. Especially good for electricians coming in behind after the grids up and the bar joists are 4+ feet above the grid. Hope this better describes what i was getting at.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought that was what it might look like, just couldnt really imagine it, I have 1200ft to do in a few weeks so I will give it a try


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

I knocked off 2100 sq feet in 2.5 days with all the tiles set, me and a laborer. 12 foot finish 18' at the front and 14' in the back. All done from the ground and a rolling scaffold. Hindsight says with all the fire rated drywall we had to hang cutting around bar joists, sprinkler lines, cutting into the roof deck and the ceiling work a man lift woulda been the smarter choice. It was winter and cold in the building so the extra labor kept us warm. :thumbup:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I was going to try the max space system from HD, the 1200ft is going into a newly constructed basement and nice and level by the looks of things. Just not to sure of going tight to the joists doesn't seem right.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

$2.50 a square foot installed. single-plane grid and tile only...
Standard 5/8" USG 'Radar' tile


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

*ceiling man talk*

i am buying 2+4 tile and all the grid from any supply house for around one dollar a sq ft . Just finished 3600 sq feet, material was 3400 . Thin figure about 600 ft a day per man that way you are covered .all ceilling men can run more gred thin 600 sq ft a day.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

True, I am not a "ceiling man" persay but I have done 1100 in a day...but all my wires were hung already. That was wall angle, mains and 4 foot tees


----------



## chillycarp (Nov 23, 2009)

to go tight to the joist would create a headache , a few variables that should be concidered ...what type of lighting ? flourecent lights (troffets) need at least 5" of clearence. All your electrical and plumbing runs have to be thru the joist ,trying to install tile to grid tight to joist gives you a damaged edge on most of your tiles..........its not impossible its just hard ...when it does'nt have to be


----------

